
Education vs. work skills: what do employers really want? - miolini
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2016/02/education-vs-work-skills-what-do-employers-really-want/?utm_content=bufferdf7ac&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
dozzie
> He called that “problem number one” in the disconnect between academia and
> the working world.

No. The problem number one is the disconnect between what the working world
_wants_ and what academia was _deisgned for_ , what was _suited for_ , and
what _should be doing_ , all at once. Academia should not produce manufacture-
skilled workers. Manufactures (now called "the industry") should teach the
students how to work, as they have the skills, the environment, and the
projects that show how one should work in the industry.

Academia uses half-a-year semesters, which is too short to see any of the
long-term effects the IT industry experiences. On the other hand, the
semesters are totally adequate to teach plenty of fields today's graduates
haven't ever seen, but which would broaden the graduates' minds.

If IT companies want to see any skilled workers, they should invest in
training them themselves.

